# Betta is suffering from swim bladder disease and popeye



## Steph82 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello,
I’m hoping someone may have some suggestions for treatment that I have not tried. Our betta began exhibiting symptoms of swim bladder disease about 2 weeks ago. I’m confident that it was brought on by constipation. I raised the temperature in the tank and fasted him for 3 days. On the fourth day I fed him a pea and the next day he had a small bowel movement. I have been giving him epsom salt baths a few times a week and that has helped to bring down the swelling. He seems to be swimming a little straighter but still can not swim down without bobbing right back to the top, he has also now seemed to have developed popeye. I don’t know what else to try. I have been considering trying antibiotics but I really don’t think he has an infection, his water quality is consistently good. Any helpful suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
Swim bladder disease: give pea to eat

Pop eye: put betta in salt water(salt bath) and fast it (don't feed it) till the eye will be back to normal.
Hope this helps you!


----------

